

Searching For Beasts In Silicon Valley's ‘War For Talent'  - julien421
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/03/16/bring-out-the-beast/

======
pm24601
Desperation breeds paralysis. Try being really poor sometime - you can not
focus creatively.

Engineers are being paid what they are worth.

